# 2020 Ammo Shortage--What Will 2021 Bring We The People?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ammo shortages come and go...usually. Arguably, the ammo shortage of 2020 may be the most severe in my adult lifetime.

Will we see the shortage go away in 2021, or will we not see it until 2022? Or is it here to stay for the foreseeable future?

Poll attached, what say you knuckleheads?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think all I-net sales will be eliminated, a heavy tax will be put on it, imports will be cut or eliminated.

Liability suites well be common for ammo and guns IF senate control is lost.

Nothing good is on the horizon.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I think all I-net sales will be eliminated, a heavy tax will be put on it, imports will be cut or eliminated.
> 
> Liability suites well be common for ammo and guns IF senate control is lost.
> 
> Nothing good is on the horizon.


 And a huge tax on every round sold, back round check to buy it. Shortage in your home will be require to meet ATF approval and is respectable at any time without a warrant every round purchased must be accounted for.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

As soon at joe and the hoe open their collective mouths about any type of gun control then we won’t see ammo, or at least decent prices, for a long time. I voted 2022 but in reality it could be longer. 

If they shut up.. then maybe things will lighten up some. Doubt it though.

Btw, just as an add to the thought. Think california. That’s what it might look like. And if that’s the case it will never return to “normal”. 

I think I’ll buy some reloading dies for the New Years.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife ask me today where we were putting everything after Biden takes over. I ask her if she has looked lately . Most is gone.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> As soon at joe and the hoe open their collective mouths about any type of gun control then we won't see ammo, or at least decent prices, for a long time. I voted 2022 but in reality it could be longer.
> 
> If they shut up.. then maybe things will lighten up some. Doubt it though.
> 
> ...


Joe and Hoe can by executive order, cut off all imports of guns and ammo.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Other problem is after the MN riots and covid everybody is a prepper. A lot of sheep woke up and are trying to catch up. 

You should have seen the scramble at the gun show this weekend for ammo. Seen 1000 rounds of 556 cheap FMJ sell for $1000. At least the guy HAD 2 boxes and they were gone 2 hours later.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Hope y'all have been paying cash for your ammo. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> Hope y'all have been paying cash for your ammo. :vs_closedeyes:


That cash you speak of will be next on the chopping block.....just wait and see.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

65mustang said:


> That cash you speak of will be next on the chopping block.....just wait and see.


Yep. Which is why you should go spend it all now on things you don't want others to know you're buying.

And before you have to show ID to buy it. :vs_cool:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Depends on what the devil does down in Georgia!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Depends on what the devil does down in Georgia!


Very good one!


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Off work until after the end of the year and should have plenty of time to fire up the reloading press. Still nothing on the shelves around here.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This will seem like the good old days very soon.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Insight from one independent firearms retailer;


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

65mustang said:


> That cash you speak of will be next on the chopping block.....just wait and see.


It already is. Have you not seen the "coin shortage" that most stores are referring to with their signs asking to pay by card?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Insight from one independent firearms retailer;


Not sure was was most disconcerting about this video: the sweater-wearing gay Uncle Fester with hair or the stuff being said....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Not sure was was most disconcerting about this video: the sweater-wearing gay Uncle Fester with hair or the stuff being said....


She looks ok to me, and those jugs can't be fake; they jiggle too much.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> It already is. Have you not seen the "coin shortage" that most stores are referring to with their signs asking to pay by card?


I have seen those, are people supposedly hoarding coins now.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

If you don't like today-- you ain't gonna like tomorrow

Does anyone really think things will suddenly get better just because it's a new year?


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Tool and die shops are going heavy into making header tooling for the ammo industry. Even the machines themselves are selling to ammo manufacturers, not just fastener companies. Ammo may be the next black market product, or currency.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> She looks ok to me, and those jugs can't be fake; they jiggle too much.


Oh, i wasn't talking about the woman. Yeah, she is home-grown to be sure.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I voted 2022 but I fear it could be much longer before it gets better, if ever, depending on how this all breaks. We have seen the last republican president and quite possibly we could be looking at CW. If you don't already have sufficient storage your SOL


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Hornady....Doing everything we can to gouge gun owners.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There will always be ammo available, price and availability will be the question.

Open or black market it will be there, the cartels will have an easy time bringing it in.

Hey, Joe and Hoe want open borders, an open invitation to the cartels.

Hell, they have enough money to buy out the ammo plants in Mexico that sends ammo here now.

There would be no middle man to deal with, all profit.

If Joe and Hoe get their way, you will need a second job to buy a box of anything.

They could ban "military" calibers along with their "weapons of war" bullshit. 

A great storm is coming, when? The tree is thirsty!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Boating accidents are on the rise.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For sure ammo manufactures know what is coming. It is not sales right now drying it up . They are not producing it. The stock piles have been sold down to almost nothing. Running scared I think.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> There will always be ammo available, price and availability will be the question.
> 
> Open or black market it will be there, the cartels will have an easy time bringing it in.
> 
> ...


There already countries that ban military cartridges, two that come to mind are Italy, Mexico, can be used as examples.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Now I wish I had not sold all those 5.56 rounds I had at the last gun show !


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> There already countries that ban military cartridges, two that come to mind are Italy, Mexico, can be used as examples.


 We still remember when they set it up to ban 5.56 62 Gr green tip as Armor perching rounds. is not never was. it will punch steel as will many rifle rounds common in hunting. They almost got away with it. 2021 they will bring it back this time it will not go before an educated court. But a court bent on agree with the ban before it ever gets there. This time DOJ will be in full support of the ban. Long range rounds serve no real purpose so they will also be band. We will be down to a .22 before long and then that too will be gone.
Those that wanted to be slick and make a fast buck flipping ammo will regret it. We warned them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Email this morning place I have shopped firearms. 5.56 62 gr name brand $1.00 a round plus shipping. No I have no need to order.


----------

